# Kryolan Swatches



## Nireyna (Jun 22, 2008)

Kryolan Satin Powder - (from left to right) Gold, Dunkelgrun, 512, 333


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Sep 29, 2008)

*Kryolan TV mattes eyeshadow swatches*

http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q...kryolanes2.jpg












These are all TRUE mattes, no shimmer/ shine at all. So far I have found that they work best over creme bases set first with translucent powder.


----------



## Rubiez (Dec 23, 2008)

Kryolan stargazer swatches


----------



## Kitiara (Jan 7, 2009)

*Kryolan Swatches (aquacolors)*

Taken right by my window on a...bright-ish day.
More true to colors than flash would have been....


*Color When Dry:








Color When Wet:










Two pictures on arm:
*


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jan 11, 2009)

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...lanSwatch1.jpg
http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...lanSwatch2.jpg
http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...lanSwatch3.jpg
http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...lanSwatch4.jpg

Color not in any certain order. just for search purposes. Kroylan Stargazer eye shadows. colors are 26, 7, 36, 10, 8, 22, 21, 41, 28, 20 and 23


----------



## magi (Jan 16, 2009)

On the very left:

*099 -* Supra Color (the cobalt blue) - *102G - * Aqua Color Interferenz (brownblack) - Powder e/s:  *Dusk - Nightblue - TV Blue - Sea* - Satin Powders 







DUSK (Dovefeather Dupe)







Nightblue







Sea







TV Blue


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 30, 2009)

In daylight

Satin Powder, Sparkling Eye Dust, #22, Robin's Egg Blue








In comparison to MAC Parrot e/s and MUFE Star Powder #960

Parrot e/s
Kryolan Eye Dust #22, MUFE Star Powder #960





The sheen of them


----------



## Ikara (Mar 22, 2009)

NC20, no base

031 is also called moondust, the others have just numbers on them












indoors






natural light







121 and 23 are more shimmery than in the pics


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2009)

UV Glow






Base Supracolor 070

Pink UV Glow, MAC's Neo Orange, MAC's Red Electric, Orange UV Glow, Yellow UV Glow, Green UV Glow and Blue UV Glow


----------



## Guinevere (Sep 8, 2009)

Kryolan Dermacolor Camouflage Mini Palette.


----------



## rosesilence (Sep 8, 2009)

Here is my Kryolan eyeshadows on a Harlow palette. Picture taken with natural light, no flash:


----------



## s_lost (Dec 7, 2009)

Lipsticks LC001, LC003, LC120. 







Blushes S-304, F22, Light Red, K-120


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## fallenang3l211 (Sep 29, 2010)

santiago shades palette


----------



## victoriasims (Mar 23, 2011)

Kryolan DERMACOLOR Camouflage Creme 6 Palette

  	DERMACOLOR H Palette




  	Flash 




  	Natural Light




  	D1, D3, D4, D5, D9, D32


----------

